

TechStars Boston Companies Raise $4 Million in Funding at Demo Day - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/06/15/techstars-boston-companies-raise-4-million-in-funding-at-demo-day/

======
kmccarth
from the article:

EverTrue – $750k already committed. Ginger.io – Investment committed but no
mention of $$. GrabCAD – $1.1M already committed. Help Scout – $140k already
committed. Kinvey – $1M already committed. Memrise – Investment committed but
no mention of $$. Placester – $350k already committed. Promoboxx – $250k
already committed. Senexx – $100k already committed. Spill – $120k already
committed. Strohl Medical – Investment committed but no mention of $$. The Tap
Lab – $150k already committed.

